# I'm demo a Selle Smp saddle, how do you set it up



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

or level it on the bike, and I do have a level.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Instructions are on their site.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I run mine level, I think it is personal preference. Start at level and go from there, If you feel like your sliding foreward while riding tilt the nose up a little bit.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FTR said:


> Instructions are on their site.


Yup. Isn't exactly straightforward without instructions:

http://www.smpselle.com/smp4bike/en/support/assemble-and-adjust-saddle


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I recently got an evolution and it seems quite sensitive to the tilt. I've been experimenting quite a bit to find the most comfortable position - mostly to minimize pressure points. The shape makes it look a little funny when you mount it level (between the high points on the saddle) but it really does feel best this way - I think I have mine slightly nose high.

A lot of people comment that SMP saddles are very comfy but take a lot of experimenting to get the position just right.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, i ride mine level. will take a bit of experimenting to find your sweetspot. 

Also worth noting i have 112mm sit bones and found the glider 143mm? the most comfortable. 

Smp put me on the evolution, i tried the startos but the Glider was the one for me. My LBS recomended the glider and boy were they right!

I got it in white and the white doese not stay clean very long and does not clean very well (rubbing alcohol) almost feel like its taking the white off.

took 2 -3 rides to get used to it, but its a great saddle i wont ride anything else.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

carveitup said:


> A lot of people comment that SMP saddles are very comfy but take a lot of experimenting to get the position just right.


+1

Had been riding a Specialized Toupe after going through all the rigamarole of getting fit for a saddle and just wasn't quite happy. My girlfriend rides an SMP Selle Pro and kept encouraging me to try one. Three weeks before a double century, I hesitantly went to her LBS and took a look. 

Let me say this....I took three saddles to find the one for me (which ended up being the Lite 209) and about 1 1/2hours to get it dialed in but WOW. I could tolerate the Toupe for about 60-80 miles before I'd get uncomfortable. ZERO issues, pain or even general discomfort for the SMP after 204 miles. Ya....they ain't cheap but really.....can you put a price on comfort? I won't ever again.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

dlhillius said:


> +1
> 
> Had been riding a Specialized Toupe after going through all the rigamarole of getting fit for a saddle and just wasn't quite happy. My girlfriend rides an SMP Selle Pro and kept encouraging me to try one. Three weeks before a double century, I hesitantly went to her LBS and took a look.
> 
> Let me say this....I took three saddles to find the one for me (which ended up being the Lite 209) and about 1 1/2hours to get it dialed in but WOW. I could tolerate the Toupe for about 60-80 miles before I'd get uncomfortable. ZERO issues, pain or even general discomfort for the SMP after 204 miles. Ya....they ain't cheap but really.....can you put a price on comfort? I won't ever again.


Our fitter also spends a lot of time getting the model and angle right on the SMPs. But when it works, people are pretty happy with them.

If you can spend some time on a trainer, that would be ideal. Otherwise, take an allen key with you on a neighborhood ride and expect to stop and make adjustments frequently. Take the allen with you on your first several long rides, too.

The angle is rather personal with them because the high back means glute size and shape have an effect on saddle position more than a flat saddle would, rather than it just being all about sitbones and perineum.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been riding a SMP saddle for about 12 months now and absolutely love it but it took me about 2 months to fine tune position for/aft and tilt.

I now use a digital spirit level to adjust resting the level on the top of the beak and the top of rear sit bone area and finally settled on it being basically level between those two points.

Following me are now 3 others in my ride group and they all agree, its a great ride, the only pain in the arse is the price!


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I had used several different saddles over the years, the latest being the Toupe. I demoed a SMP Pro a couple of years ago. I knew it was too wide, but the general concept felt good. Based on width and padding described on the website I ordered a Glider. Wow...perfect. Just like another poster, I used to get pretty uncomfortable on the Toupe 130 after 60-70 miles. I don't even think about a$$ comfort anymore regardless of the ride distance. I now have SMPs on all 4 bikes. I put a Hybrid on the MTB - faux leather, slightly longer, wider and more padding for the more upright position, but less expensive than leather. Check ebay and web sales and try to find a deal, cause they aren't cheap. 

Start out with it at level - exactly. Use a flat surface on top of saddle with a level and make sure your bike is not on a slope (my garage floor slopes towards the door). 

Gee, I sound like a salesperson


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I ride mine level as well, but am relatively new to it. I usually carry an extra allen wrench to adjust it if need be. I have a 60 mile charity ride this weekend, that I am hoping is pain free.


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

When I worked in a shop my SMP rep always suggested setting up with the rails parallel to the ground, I like mine that way and most people I set up seemed to like it too. But you need to get the right width the first two I tried were to narrow but the Pro fits great and has a big dip at the nose so there is no pressure at the tip like a Cobb or Adamo


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

+10 on the SMP.....I've got a slim build and the Stratos works great for me, positioned level with respect to the high point in the rear and the top of the beak.

After 2 weeks riding with it my butt got accustomed and I hardly ever think of the saddle when I'm riding now. Most of all, I just mentally feel better knowing my nads and accompanying structures are getting some relief from constant pressure.





mtnroadie said:


> I got it in white and the white doese not stay clean very long and does not clean very well (rubbing alcohol) almost feel like its taking the white off.
> .


Rubbing alcohol ??!! Sounds kinda harsh for cleaning...no wonder you feel like it's taking the white off. Just use something like Pledge (or similar plastic cleaner, like ones used for cleaning/shining motorcycle plastic fairings), wipe on and wipe off. It works great on this saddle...I have white, too.

**


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

BicyclePhD said:


> When I worked in a shop my SMP rep always suggested setting up with the rails parallel to the ground, I like mine that way and most people I set up seemed to like it too. But you need to get the right width the first two I tried were to narrow but the Pro fits great and has a big dip at the nose so there is no pressure at the tip like a Cobb or Adamo


Rails level? Really? Wouldn't that give the saddle a pretty significant forward cant?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Rails level? Really? Wouldn't that give the saddle a pretty significant forward cant?



Yep, just checked mine. With the saddle level, the RAILS tip up. If you try to run it with rails level, the saddle is way too low in front.

**


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> Yep, just checked mine. With the saddle level, the RAILS tip up. If you try to run it with rails level, the saddle is way too low in front.
> 
> **


+1 

My advise would be to find a truly flat surface to set the bike on, find a level and suspend it from nose to aft of the saddle as a starting point and see how that feels. IMO, It should feel more or less like you're "hanging" from the saddle without wanting to fall forward or tip backwards and no distinct pressure from any one particular spot.....kind of like it's cradling you from just behind your sit bones to just in front of them.

Bring an Allen wrench with you when you go for a ride to make minor adjustments.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Erion929 said:


> Yep, just checked mine. With the saddle level, the RAILS tip up. If you try to run it with rails level, the saddle is way too low in front.
> 
> **


Exactly. I'd be surprised if an SMP rep with a clue would be making that recommendation.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Jesus. . Easy on the saddle. .*



mtnroadie said:


> I got it in white and the white doese not stay clean very long and does not clean very well (rubbing alcohol) almost feel like its taking the white off.


Use a Mr.Clean Magic Eraser. Works great and won't damage your saddle.:thumbsup:


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

SMP needs to be level from high end of nose to high end of tail or a touch nose down, depending on your flexibility. if you are stiff then make it level or 1 degree nose down, if you are flexible, can touch your toes with knees locked then you can go 3-5 degrees nose down. I am on SMP Dynamic, used to rider SMP Stratos but Dynamic is 7mm wider which suits me more.... be sure to be sitting on the widest part of the rear of the seat and adjust fore/aft accordingly to suit. If you slide forward into the dip, then lift the nose, if you have pressure behind private parts then tilt nose down, range is 0 degrees to up to 5 degrees nose down. Never nose up. You will need bubble levels to make certain.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I run my Selle SMP Pro a few degrees down and it suits me great! Talk about a great comfortable saddle for someone who has had prostate cancer and had 160 titanium seeds implanted back in 08' this saddle is great! My wife also rides the lady Lite 209 and loves it, she rides it just a little more level than I do.

Bruce


----------

